# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  GTPs and a Macklott's Python

## TrpnBils

Macklotts are IMO a very underrated snake. I love these guys and am really looking forward to their adult sizes (they're about 1.5 years old now) for my reptile programs.



The other photos here are of some of our green trees... they're almost completely changed over now (some of these are a couple of months old) and we've just got one rusty looking hanger-on that hasn't shown any green yet. I love that some of ours changed over in just four days...very cool!

----------

